# Why Do Some TVs Make Movies Look More Real than Others



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## Reefdvr27 (Aug 1, 2012)

The Soap Opera effect, I hate it! On my samsungs, I run the tv's in Clear to avoid this look. However when I am watching sports I do take advantage of the auto motion 240hz.


----------

